# Kinco Window - How to fix a window that doesn't stay up!



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Disassemble a unit that has one intact. Take good pictures of it and the dimensions on it.

Have them ready to email off to the parts supplier and call Blaine Hardware. They have helped several of my past clients repair windows that they did not want to replace.

Great company.

http://www.blainewindow.com/index.php


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

+1. Blaine would be my first point of contact assuming that you don't know the manufacturer .


----------

